# what's up with This Is Opera!



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

i'm a subscriber to it.

but see no content in there no more.

literally nothing as if the channel is totally dead.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

They're probably not coming back. This one blogger (take with a grain of salt or ten) supposedly found out who they are and revealed their names. Many of the old videos have been uploaded by others.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

adriesba said:


> They're probably not coming back. This one blogger (take with a grain of salt or ten) supposedly found out who they are and revealed their names. Many of the old videos have been uploaded by others.


That was kind of a weird site, no?


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

One of the things I find really interesting about this is how many different elements there are to it. Online anonymity, online world of opera (including online singing tuition), decline in the standard of opera singing and what to do about it.

Is there a place for a new type of opera school based on the old methods?

N.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

MAS said:


> That was kind of a weird site, no?


I'd say so!‎‎‎‎


----------

